# Continuous Acute alcoholic intoxication?



## efamilant (Sep 23, 2012)

There is a code, 303.01 which is defined as acute alcoholic intoxication, continuous.   This confuses me.   How can an acute case of alcoholic intoxication be continuous?    Then there is 303.92, chronic alcoholism, episodic.    If it is chronic, how can it be episodic? 
How should these codes be interpreted?

Thank you in advance for any any assistance you can provide.

Elliott


----------



## margsablan (Sep 24, 2012)

*Acute intoxication*

Code 303.0x refers to acute alcohol intoxication.  Chronic alcoholism means a person unable to resist alcohol or there is a compulsion to take alcohol, which means he/she is entirely dependent on alcohol.  A person can be acutely intoxicated doesn't mean he is alcohol dependent .  A person can be chronic alcohol dependent doesn't necessary mean he is acutely intoxicated.  Code fifth digit is assign base on the documentation.  If the provider did not document specific pattern of alcohol use assign fifth digit .00.  If the documentation refer to history of alcohol dependence, report only if it has impact on current treatment or lenght of stay.  If the diagnosis noted acute and chronic alcoholish, further review is necessary to determine if the patient was acutely intoxicated at the time of the encounter for proper coding.  

Hope this will help.


----------

